# New 7 Week Gotti Bully!!



## RazorEdge (Feb 3, 2010)

Athena 7 weeks old. Gotti Bloodline.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG she's so cute what an adorable face  Beautiful bully


----------



## RazorEdge (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks she is a real sweetheart but her teeth are coming in and she is a chewer FOR SURE! lol on everything but the toys we have for her...gotta watch this one!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Have you tried these, their called Rogz Boneheads. They make small ones for puppies just fill them with peanut butter and they'll chew on them for hours. My boys love them and I can leave my pup out with out coming home to destruction lol. here's a link

Rogz Toys - ONLY4PETS


----------



## RazorEdge (Feb 3, 2010)

Actually i had someone else tell me about that and i was planning on picking some up today...coincedence...must be good lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

nice doggy how is she bred?


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Lol ooh, i remember when i played with Cocoa the pitter pup. GAWD she was a finger chewer. That pinch was so hard and tough and then she would tug like it was a rope! Little shark teeth could break skin in a second then she'd give that "Oh....who did that to you? Me? Sawwy " look lol.

Cute puppy, i can imagine her finger chewing skills XD


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

RazorEdge said:


> Actually i had someone else tell me about that and i was planning on picking some up today...coincedence...must be good lol


lol that's funny  they work great.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lil cutey u have there  imma steal her... watch out!!!


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

shes a cutie pie for sure very big to wow love her face markings!


----------



## RazorEdge (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone she is very beautiful and BIG..heavy little thing for only 7 weeks for sure...


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Dude, she's gonna be HUGE! Is she all gotti? Looks like there might be some Monster G in there? Show us the Dam and Sire man, I wanna get an idea of what she's gonna look like.
Congratulations!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Good looking puppy!I like her markings


----------



## P_RsMaxx (Feb 27, 2010)

7 weeks? She is huge.. Great looking pup.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

What a little cutie!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

shes adorable! Love her face very showy  She'll do well with that face  is she 100% gotti? My yuna bitch is 45% gotti 25% york 25% nevada and 5% scatter but she looks sooo nevada its crazy


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

so cute what a wonderful puppy and just the best bloodlines in the world


----------



## CAPO (Mar 18, 2010)

shes adorable! haha i know right my 7 week bully will chew on anything but his toys!, but loves squeaky toys! enjoy her! post pics as she gets older!


----------



## bluestark (Oct 11, 2009)

She is cute. Sorry to be critical but she already looks a little easty westy. With the longer snout how is her bite? I own one with a slightly longer snout and she has a small underbite. Keep an eye on that...


----------



## RazorEdge (Feb 3, 2010)

I dont wanna put up the website cause it is a kennel but if you type in Blue Legends in google it should be the first one to pop up and his the sire is Apollo...i cant remember off the top of my head who the dam is i will have to look at the papers when i get home.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

you'll have to post more pics ill bet she's grown by now!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What a cute pup! we will need lots of pictures!!


----------



## RazorEdge (Feb 3, 2010)

For sure she has gotten a little taller now actually i will have to snap a few if i remember when i get home.


----------

